# Big Chief and PORK



## selko (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got a Big Chief Smoker and want to do ribs.

I have read a TON of recipes and they all call for temperature of 225F. The Chief's only have one setting and are about 145F.

My assumption is that I smoker the ribs in the big chief for 2 hours and then pit them on a low grill OR in the oven and finish them there.

I did see on Chief recipe that said to just leave them in there for a LONG time but it seems to me you would end up with rib jerky unless you put them in foil. Since its PORK you might get sick also as Pork is supposed to get up to at least 175F.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  I have a question for you.  My first commercial smoker was a Little Chief top load purchased 50? years ago.  The instructions mentioned the importance of keeping the box it came in. It could be used as insulation to allow warmer cooking temps by placing the cooker inside the box.  It was also used when cold smoking by placing the rack on a couple slats across the top and then placing the inverted box over the rack.  Is that still recommended?

T


----------



## red dog (Feb 18, 2015)

selko said:


> I just got a Big Chief Smoker and want to do ribs.
> 
> I have read a TON of recipes and they all call for temperature of 225F. The Chief's only have one setting and are about 145F.
> 
> ...


One thing to consider is the 4 hour safety rule. You should get meat internal temps up to the safe internal temp within 4 hours. I t would take way longer than that if your temp is only 145. I wouldn't even think about doing poultry in it. They are great for smoking fish and jerky though.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2015)

I would play it safe and get a smoker with the capacity and capability for a larger load and higher temperature.  Look at Smokin-it, Cookshack, MES, and Old Smokey (not big but been around for a long time) and use the Chief for fish, nuts, and the like.  You have to think food safety.


----------

